# Bowfishing



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Anybody ito Bowfishing in here? I fish all summer long. I even spent 1600.00 on a boat so I could be more productive. I shoot and old Martin Cougar with an AMS retriever. Anybody go for Gar? I think that would be a blast.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

never did it...always wanted to try it...is it pricey to get into???


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Pricey? God no, I shoot an old Browning Cobra, a few arrows with tips, reel, and a small flat botom boat with a quiet pair of oars and you are set. I stuffed small rags in the oar locks to prevent any sloppy rattle when I row. It's a lot easier with 2 guys so one guy can row and the other is standing on the front of the boat spotting the fish and doing the shooting. It's a hoot, but don't ever shoot a carp and let the eggs spill out into the bottom of the aluminum boat, the sun will bake them on so hard that you'll need a paint scraper to get them off. Keep a large cooler handy.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

If you already have an old bow you are more than half way. If you want to go as cheap as possible you can buy a drum that screws into your stabilizer hole, thats about 15-20 bucks (including arrow). You have to wind it by hand though. For about 70-80 bucks (including arrow) you can get a retriever reel. Trust me....it's worth it. Don't bother with sights......just shoot instictive and use fingers. Releases get wet and strings get a little tore up.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Do you guys know of a website where you can buy the stuff to shoot carp with???? I am in need of a reel. Thanks

:beer:


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.amsbowfishing.com/

http://www.sullysbowfishing.com/

http://www.sbtoutdoors.com/
Theres some links.......and no....I ain't a spammer. Just trying to get more people into bowfishing.

:sniper: :spam:

They have helpful guys on there web page to.


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

bowfighing is a blast! Its also great off season practice. We just put our waders in the back of the truck with our old bows and head to some honey holes. We all use the frictionless reels. They are awesome. That is usually the most expensive part on our setup($50). We shoot carp,gar, buffalo, and drum. Have fun!


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

there is a new bowfishing forum check it out.


----------

